# 15 white leghorns arriving on 5/2/14



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm going to keep them upstairs in my office. It should be around 75-80 by them. (It's around 70 now up there). Will I still need a heat lamp? I'm going to keep them in a plastic tub.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

How old will they be ? I read 90 minimum for the first week and 5 degrees lower per week got all chicks I don't follow that to a T but I make sure all chicks have a lamp/heat lamp at all times but leave half of the cage/tub covered with something in case they want a dark spot or some shade . I found I lose fewer chicks when they can get out of the heat I think that's what was missing from my first failed attempts this last time I only lost 2 chicks .


Current flock: 68


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

In May your temps will be even warmer. So if that is when they will arrive like my order in May then you should be good. In May here in NC it will be around 80 to 90 degrees outside. So mine will be on the back porch until they start getting feathers then off to the new coop.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

They will be day old chicks



pypy_chicks said:


> How old will they be ? I read 90 minimum for the first week and 5 degrees lower per week got all chicks I don't follow that to a T but I make sure all chicks have a lamp/heat lamp at all times but leave half of the cage/tub covered with something in case they want a dark spot or some shade . I found I lose fewer chicks when they can get out of the heat I think that's what was missing from my first failed attempts this last time I only lost 2 chicks .
> 
> Current flock: 68


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

update: I got 5 chicks froom a friend...I have them in a see throught basket....the 15 coming will be put in the same kind of basket next to the 5 so they can see each other. hoping i don't run into problems


----------

